# Working out the kinks



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Filled my 90G this morning to test for leaks and other issues before I move the stand into its final position and balance it. Have a couple of micro leaks from two bulk heads so I think I just need to carefully tighten a little further. I bought the Waveline DC2500 and its noisy. Have a silicone trivet on order so hopefully that does the trick. Haven't drilled a siphon break yet but I see the wisdom of one now 

I made a filter sock tray and I guess I set a baffle too high as the socks now sit about 1/2" under water. Does that matter much or should I elevate them the 1/2"?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

better to keep more of the sock submerged IMO, less noise. Keep 20% elevated if possible.

Where are the microleaks coming from? Are the bulkheads threaded or slip? Did you use thread tape? I had a tiny leak from mine so I backed it off, re thread taped, applied small gasket around the threads with silicone and tightened into position. 24 hrs later, problem solved.

for the waveline I would recommend you open her up (only 4 bolts) and clean the impellar and housing! 

good luck


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I try the thread tape. They're slip/slip bulkheads and the leak seems to be coming from between the nut and the glass. 

The filter sock is clear of the bottom of the sump just is submerged under 1/2" water. I'll rig a way to keep the sock from floating up go with your suggestion of keeping it submerged.

The return pump is brand new so should be clean on the inside. I'll open it later and check. Silicone trivets arrived today so will test them out soon


----------

